# Wer hat die besseren Grafiktreiber?



## HeNrY (29. Juli 2008)

So, um die Community mal zu spalten... 
Wer hat eurer Meinung nach die besseren Grafiktreiber? AMD oder Nvidia?
Meiner Meinung nach hat Nvidia die besseren/benutzerfreundlicheren... besonders unter Linux.
<edit>
(Ich kenne beide Seiten, Rage Pro, 7500, TI 4600, X850 XT PE, 2x7800GT, 2900 XT und bald eventuell eine 9800 GTX oder 4670)
</edit>
Was meint ihr? (Bitte sachlich  )


----------



## DanielX (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab leider nicht beides und kann somit auch nicht vergleichen.

Jedoch die Treiber von Nvidia sind gut aber haben auch genug macken(da kann ich ein Lied von singen), deshalb würde ich mich denke ich mal für Antwort 3 entscheiden.


----------



## Special_Flo (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich würde sagen das *NVidia* die "besseren" Treiber hat.
Weil diese Immer wieder neu raus kommen....
UNd ich schon eine X800 drin hatte und die hat nur fehler gehabt(hardware defekt ausgeschlossen).
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2008)

Hmm, gute Frage, HeNrY.

Da ich bisher immer nur Nvidia Karten hatte und noch keine Probleme mit den Treibern bei mir aufgetreten sind, würde ich natürlich Nvidia sagen.

Aber vielleicht hole ich mir demnächst eine HD4870, dann werden die Karten neu gemischt und mal sehen, was der Support von ATI kann.


----------



## boss3D (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe für "haben beide etwas für sich" gestimmt.  

Bei AMD/ATI gefällt mir die Stabilität und das bessere Installationsmenü > ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit deren Treibern, auch nicht unter Linux.

Bei nVidia gefällt mir, dass die meisten BETAs immer einen schönen Leistungsschub mit sich bringen. Die Schattenseite davon ist, dass viele BETAs Stabilitäts-/Spielekompatibilitätsprobleme haben.

_PS: Habe auch beide Seiten schon erlebt.  _

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (29. Juli 2008)

Hatte bis jetzt nur ATI/AMD Karten

Kann leider nichts zu den anderen sagen, da ich zwar schon Nv-KArten verbaut habe und an diesen auch schon mit dem Takt gespielt,
aber mit Treiber selber noch nicht über einen längerern Zeitraum "gearbeitet".

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## HeX (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich mag den ATI treiber... funktionieren tun die bei mir eigentlich immer und die catalyst oberfläche ist auch ganz gut. Die von Nvidea gefällt mir einfach nicht mehr... und ich habe eigentlich auch keine lust jede woche nen neuen treiber zu installieren.
Aber von der funktion her sind beide gleich gut... haben abundzu ihr macken.

Auserdem finde ich es vorteilhaft das meine mainboardtreiber gleich mit dabei sind^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2008)

Bei nVidia gibts doch keine Ordnung bei den Treibern!
Da gibts nur ein heiden durcheinander!

z.B. kann ein 181.96er Teiber *älter* als ein 182.11 sein...
Dazu noch ein schreckliches Optionsmenü...
Dazu hat man ewig Probleme bei Multimedia...

Die AMD Treiber gefallen mir daher a bisserl besser, zumal ich auch meist AMD Karten hatte...


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2008)

Wieso sollte ein 181er *nicht* älter als ein 182er sein 


Habe seit Äonen sowohl ATI/AMD- als auch N_VIDIA-Karten


*Beide* habe Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein 181er *nicht* älter als ein 182er sein


Öhm, stimmt, war umgekehrt gemeint.
der 182er kann älter als ein 181er sein...


----------



## Alex2201 (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich find ATI hat die Bessern Treiber erstens wenn was mit einem Treiber ist dann wird der Fehler bei der Nächsten version gleich ausgebessert.

Und es kommt jeden Monat ein neuer treiber raus der auch Fast immer ein bisschen mehr leistung raus holt aus denn Karten bei bestimmten Games


----------



## kmf (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe für den letzten Punkt gestimmt, da ich seit Jahren immer Karten von beiden Firmen in meinen Rechnern habe. Macken sind bei beiden Treibern zu finden. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Derzeit ist z.B. der Cat 8.7 nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und reicht nicht an den letzten 8.6 ran. Bei nVidia siehts ähnlich aus. Ich hab da nicht den Referenztreiber, sondern den 177.70 drauf, welcher mir im Moment für meine Belange den besten Kompromiss bietet.


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe für NVidia gestimmt, da ich ein gebranntes Kind bin.
Einige Ausflüge ins ATI-Lager haben allesamt in der Katastrophe geendet, warum auch immer.

z.B. 
Ich wollte vor einigen Jahren meine alte GF2 MX gegen eine Radeon 9600Pro austauschen. NVidia-Treiber deinstalliert, alte Karte raus neue Karte rein, soweit sogut. Catalyst-Treiber installiert, soweit sogut. Neustart gemacht - Windows zerstört, auch kein Abgesicherter Modus oder Reparatur per CD möglich!
OS neuinstalliert, soweit sogut. Catalyst-Treiber installiert (andere Installationsdatei als beim ersten Mal!), soweit sogut. Neustart gemacht - Windows zerstört, auch kein Abgesicherter Modus oder Reparatur per CD möglich!
Ich vermutete einen Hardwaredefekt und tauschte die Karte um.
Neue Karte eingebaut, OS neuinstalliert, soweit sogut. Catalyst-Treiber installiert (andere Installationsdatei als bei den beiden vorherigen "Tests"!), soweit sogut. Neustart gemacht - Windows zerstört, auch kein Abgesicherter Modus oder Reparatur per CD möglich!
Ich habe alle Catalyst-Dateien aus verschiedenen Quellen (ATI-Seite, der Karte beiliegende CD, Heft-CD)  verwendet und ich glaube kaum, das ich jedesmal eine defekte erwischt haben dürfte.
Wenn mir eine Treiberinstallation also 3 mal hintereinander das Betribssystem zerstört, hat diese Firma bei mir verschi**en.
Also baute ich die ATI-Karte wieder aus, tauschte diese gegen eine Geforce TI4200 um.
Karte eingebaut, OS neu installiert, NVidia-Treiber drauf, Neustart gemacht - läuft ohne Mucken! So gehört das!

Nicht ganz so gravierende Treiber-Probleme hatte ich bei einem Bekannten, eine Radeon (ich glaube es war eine x800, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher) zum laufen zu bringen, da benötigte ich 3 Versuche bis zum Erfolg.
Deshalb verwende ich seit diesem Desaster nur noch NVidia-Karten, die bisher immer auf Anhieb funktioniert haben.


----------



## riedochs (30. Juli 2008)

Beide haben Vor und Nachteile. Bei Nvidia nervt mich das Versionschaos, bei ATI die unfähigkeit vernünftig Linuxtreiber zu liefern.

Ein hoch auf meine alte Matrox G450


----------



## HeX (30. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe für NVidia gestimmt, da ich ein gebranntes Kind bin.
> Einige Ausflüge ins ATI-Lager haben allesamt in der Katastrophe geendet, warum auch immer.
> 
> z.B.
> ...




ähnliches kann ich von nvidea sagen, habe letztens ne 6600 verbaut... die ging super, bis ich den treiber installiert hatte dann kam immer nen BSOD.
Also ne X600 rein und die geht wunderbar... achja die 6600 ist nicht defekt sie geht nur in bestimmten pcs.

ich selber hatte auch ne 9600pro und ne x800gto ... bei haben imemr ordentlich ihren dienst geleisted.


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. Juli 2008)

HeX schrieb:


> ähnliches kann ich von nvidea sagen, habe letztens ne 6600 verbaut... die ging super, bis ich den treiber installiert hatte dann kam immer nen BSOD.
> Also ne X600 rein und die geht wunderbar... achja die 6600 ist nicht defekt sie geht nur in bestimmten pcs.
> 
> ich selber hatte auch ne 9600pro und ne x800gto ... bei haben imemr ordentlich ihren dienst geleisted.



Da wird dann irgendeine Inkompatibilität vorliegen, die den Bluescreen verursacht.
Dann kann man aber immer noch im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber deinstallieren.
Sowas kann ja vorkommen und hätte mich in meinem Fall zwar geärgert, wäre aber nicht in so einer Katastrophe geendet.

Ein Bluescreen hat bei mir bisher aber noch nicht das Betriebssystem zerstört, wie es nach der besagten Treiberinstallation mehrfach bei mir der Fall war.
Das kann nicht nur eine einfache Inkompatibilität gewesen sein, das war der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl des Grafikkartengottes!
Soetwas ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe für NVidia gestimmt, da ich ein gebranntes Kind bin.
> Einige Ausflüge ins ATI-Lager haben allesamt in der Katastrophe geendet, warum auch immer.


Naja, die alten Leichen sollten wir mal solangsam vergessen, die 9600 PRO ist so dermaßen uralt, das man alle Erinnerungen daran entsorgen sollte...


Leopardgecko schrieb:


> z.B.
> Ich wollte vor einigen Jahren meine alte GF2 MX gegen eine Radeon 9600Pro austauschen. NVidia-Treiber deinstalliert, alte Karte raus neue Karte rein, soweit sogut. Catalyst-Treiber installiert, soweit sogut. Neustart gemacht - Windows zerstört, auch kein Abgesicherter Modus oder Reparatur per CD möglich!


Lass mich raten: du hast den Drivercleaner oder ähnlichen Müll benutzt?!


Allerdings waren die alten nVidia Treiber in diesem Punkt richtig schlecht.

Wenn wir jetzt auch noch von Windows 98 sprechen, nunja, dazu muss man nix sagen...


Leopardgecko schrieb:


> OS neuinstalliert, soweit sogut. Catalyst-Treiber installiert (andere Installationsdatei als beim ersten Mal!), soweit sogut. Neustart gemacht - Windows zerstört, auch kein Abgesicherter Modus oder Reparatur per CD möglich!


DAS klingt mir eher nach einem Schrottigen Board oder defektem Speicher/PRozessor und das kann eher weniger an der GraKa liegen, auch wenns den Anschein hat...


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, die alten Leichen sollten wir mal solangsam vergessen, die 9600 PRO ist so dermaßen uralt, das man alle Erinnerungen daran entsorgen sollte...



Solche Erfahrungen prägen aber... 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: du hast den Drivercleaner oder ähnlichen Müll benutzt?!
> 
> Allerdings waren die alten nVidia Treiber in diesem Punkt richtig schlecht.
> 
> Wenn wir jetzt auch noch von Windows 98* sprechen, nunja, dazu muss man nix sagen...



Ich habe die normale Deinstallationsprozedur verwendet und kein Drivercleaner.
Und selbst wenn die Deinstallation des alten Treibers mieserabel war, hätte nach dem Neuaufsetzen des OS sowas nicht passieren dürfen, da ja wohl keine alten Treiberreste mehr vorhanden sind.

*EDIT: ...und wir reden von Windows XP !




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> DAS klingt mir eher nach einem Schrottigen Board oder defektem Speicher/PRozessor und das kann eher weniger an der GraKa liegen, auch wenns den Anschein hat...



Ein Asus A7V würde ich sicher nicht als schrottig bezeichnen, zumal die verbaute Hardware mit der TI4200 absolut problemlos lief.
Da bleibt für mich nur ein Übeltäter übrig und den hatte ich umgetauscht.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Juli 2008)

Ich halte Nvidia für etwas besser. Die Treiber nutze ich seit meiner Riva TnT damals durchwegs und hatte nie Probleme, schon gar nicht mit den Finals, aber auch nicht mit von Nv veröffentlichten Betas. Geleakte Betas aus irgendwelchen komischen Quellen installiere ich nicht, und auch nicht jede Version. Treiberwechsel nur, wenns was neues Offizielles gibt oder ein Beta einen konkreten Vorteil für meine Karte verspricht.

Was ich bei Nv besser finde:
- Anständiger und bequemer Linuxtreiber schon quasi seit Jahren
- Gute Leistung einer Karte gleich beim Kauf, nicht erst nach 6 Monaten und diversen neuen Treibern
- Seltenst Probleme oder Bugs in Spielen. Hab das ja bei athlon.de jahrelang mitbekommen, wie die ATI-Leute ihre Treiber teils downgraden mussten usw.

Was ich nicht gut fand: Die anfänglichen Forcewares für Vista, kaum Features, wenn auch stabil. Da hätte man zum Start des OS mehr bieten sollen als das Nötigste.
Wobei die ATI-treiber da auch nicht optimal waren. Mittlerweile passt ja (fast) alles unter Vista.

Soll nicht heißen, dass ATI-Treiber nichts taugen, in denke vor allem in letzter Zeit sind die deutlich besser geworden als früher zu Dx9-Zeiten. Gab damals in der Vergangenheit (noch vor dem Kauf durch AMD iirc) Meldungen, in denen der ATI CEO einräumte, dass bei der Treiberentwicklung noch Verbesserungsbedarf besteht. Ich denke so langsam trägt es wohl auch Früchte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ein Asus A7V würde ich sicher nicht als schrottig bezeichnen, (...)


Nein, ich bezeichne es sogar als groben Müll, allein schon weil man beim Design 'vergessen' hat, das man den Promise Chip abschalten kann!
Und ja, ich hatte das Teil selbst mal (sogar mehrfach, einmal das A7V, das A7V133 hatte ich aber auch)

Und ganz ehrlich:
*Ich hab gleich an den KT133 gedacht, als ich deinen Bericht gelesen hab!*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> zumal die verbaute Hardware mit der TI4200 absolut problemlos lief.


Ja und eine SB Live verursacht(e) auf dem Board Datenkorruption...
Wobei ich einfach mal davon ausgehe, das eben jene bei dir auch vorhanden war...



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Da bleibt für mich nur ein Übeltäter übrig und den hatte ich umgetauscht.


Für mich nicht, du machst es dir viel zu einfach!
Denk mal drüber nach, wie eine Treiberinstallation eine Windows Installation zerlegen kann!

Das geht eigentlich nicht, sprich dein KT133 Teil muss dir die Windows installation zerschossen haben!

Ich bin auch vom 686B Bug betroffen gewesen, bei mir hats sich mein Windows 2000 nach etwa einem Monat selbst zerschossen, als Unterbau hatte ich ein Epox 8KTA3 (non Plus also ohne den HPT372)...

Und wenn du auch mal a bisserl drüber nachdenkst, wirt dir auch einleuchten, das dieses Problem bei dir zutreffend gewesen sein wird, _was anderes kanns ja garnicht sein!_


----------



## Philster91 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich konnte mich auch nicht entscheiden, hab also das 3. genommen. Hab aber auch noch keine Erfahrung mit AMD/ATI-Graka/-Treiber, was die Beantwortung der Frage auch nicht leichter macht.

Hab noch mal was rausgesucht, worüber man diskutieren kann.

Windows Vista Magazin - News: NVIDIA-Treiber angeblich fÃ¼r knapp 30 Prozent aller Windows-Vista-AbstÃ¼rze verantwortlich.

30% der Windows-Abstürze durch Nvidia-Treiber, nur 10% durch ATI-Treiber? Das kann ich zumimndest nicht bestätigen, selbst die tausenden Beta-Treiber von Nvidia liefen bei mir bis jetzt immer stabil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2008)

Öhm, doch, das passt.

Wenn man z.B. die ganzen nForces dazu zählt und bedenkt, das AMD Treiber nur schwer zum absturz zu bringen sind (da wird er erstmal resettet, bevor er abschmiert), ist das durchaus verständlich.

Wobei hier die Frage was ist ein Absturz gestellt werden muss...
M$ meint vermutlich einen BSOD, sprich critical System failure...

Auch bei den (Vista) Grafiktreibern hing nVidia lange Zeit ganz schön hinterher, AMD hat hier die Hausaufgaben besser gemacht...


----------



## y33H@ (30. Juli 2008)

*[x] Haben beide etwas für sich* ...

... und zwar vor allem im Negativen. Die DAAMIT sind teils extrem lästig bei der Installation und spacken wie blöde, zudem nutzt jede Treiberversion mal SSAA und mal MSAA bei den Alpha-Tests. Die nV-Treiber laufen eigentlich immer, dafür schmiert da eher das System mit nem Bluescreen ab und es werden teils die Settings nicht übernommen.

Beide sind suboptimal.

cYa


----------



## d00mfreak (30. Juli 2008)

Im Grossen und Ganzen schenken sie sich beide nix, muss aber sagen, dass mit die ATi-Treiber (seit 7.x) insgesamt etwas negativer auffallen, als die von nVidia. Da gabs mal ne komische News, dass sie sich teilweise net installieren liessen, oder immer mal wieder für nen BSOD sorgen.

Bei nVidia war ich bisher eigtl immer von Problemen verschont geblieben, bist auf den (meinen) letzten Treiber 177.35 (für CUDA), welcher bisher für drei BSODs verantwortlich war. Da der aber Beta ist, darf ich mich darüber net beschweren 

Edith sagt: und das CP der ATI-Treiber geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. August 2008)

Also zu meinen AGP Zeiten hatte ich nur ATI und zum schluss (Mai diesen Jahres) zu musste ich sagen die ATI treiber waren schrott. Ich hatte in dieser zeit auch mal SYsteme von ein paar Kumpels da in denen Nvidia Kartenn eingebaut waren/sind AGP wie PCI-E und ich hatte nie Probleme bei der Istallation und beim Testen mit den Nvidia Treibern, was bei ATI nicht so war (Bluescreens, Probleme wiel der Treiber nicht initialisiert wurde und lauter so krempel)
Jetzt bin ich auf Nvidia umgesprungen und ich bin der Meinung es war kein Fehler. Sogar mit SLI gibts keine Probleme, was ein Kumpel von mir mit Crossfire nicht behaupten kann.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.

Ganz Klar Nvidia!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2008)

Naja, wer im Mai diesen Jahres noch AGP hatte, sollte sich nicht unbedingt wegen Treiberprobleme beschweren...
Sollte eigentlich verständlich sein, das man hier Resorucen spart, zumal es auch schon fast 5 Jahre her ist, das PCI Express eingeführt wurd...


----------



## mFuSE (2. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, doch, das passt.
> 
> Wenn man z.B. die ganzen nForces dazu zählt und bedenkt, das AMD Treiber nur schwer zum absturz zu bringen sind (da wird er erstmal resettet, bevor er abschmiert), ist das durchaus verständlich.




*100% reproduzierbarer* Deadlock des Systems:

Multiuser und AMD Treiber - und dann am jeweils angemeldeten User eine D3D Anwendung starten
nix resett .. nix VPU Guard ... 


okee ... Zugegeben keine Dauuser Alltgssituation ... aber genau da ist das Problem ... Mehr als 0815 PC-Einsatz? Dann bringt einen ATI ins Grab ... (Ich sag nur mal TV-Out ..... oder bei nem Bekannten dem ich extra eine HD2400 als HDMI Zuspieler angedreht habe ... Katastrophe bis man es hinkriegt das überhaupt mal ein Bild über den nativen HDMI Anschluss kommt .... und dann laggt die Bildausgabe auch noch  - klassischer DVI->HDMI Adapter und es tut - also 0815 wieder ...)


ATI hat seitjeher einen einzigen Treibermist zusammenfabriziert ... allein das es aktuell nicht möglich ist Powerplay 2.0 vernünftig zu nutzen spricht Bände 



Als single Nutzer mit 0815 applicationen nehmen sich wohl beide nichts ... gehts aber in die Randbereiche ... Oh Graus .... (Wobei ATI mit dem HD Zusazt einem gute Multimedia Fähigkeiten suggerieren will - aber da ist das Marketing mal wieder > Realität)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. August 2008)

Also ich finde das NVIDIA die besseren Treiber hat !
Bei meinem damaligen Setup mit einer HD2600XT hatte ich immer und immer wieder Treiberabstürze beim spielen von NFS PS ! Egal welche Catalyst Treiber ich drauf hatte , mit NVIDIA und deren Treibern hatte ich noch nie Probleme , selbst die Beta Treiber laufen einwandfrei ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## PCTom (2. August 2008)

beide Treiber haben ihre Macken deswegen sage ich es ist ausgewogen


----------



## y33H@ (3. August 2008)

Bei _Niwida _sind die BQ-Optis wenigstens von den Fps-Optis getrennt, nicht wie bei _DAAMIT_ alles in AI geklatscht 

cYa


----------



## el barto (3. August 2008)

Hatte beide Treiber (Radeon X1900 XT und jetzt ne 8800 GTS) sowohl unter Vista als auch XP
Muss sagen das beide Treiber ihre Macken haben und beide nicht sonderlich schnell reagieren  Der Nvidia Treiber gefällt mir ein kleines tickchen besser, da der ATI/AMD Treiber den Systemstart bei mir sehr verlangsamt hat.


----------



## Lee (5. August 2008)

Ich hatte auch beide Treiber und hatte eigentlich mit keinem ein Problem. Lediglich der Farbbug der Catalyste 7.12-8.1 hat genervt. Einen Tick besser gefällt mir jedoch der Catalyst, weil man mit dem Problemlos übertakten kann


----------



## buzty (5. August 2008)

ich stimme jetzt einfach mal für amd/ati. hatte vor alle mdiese und noch nie probleme. positiv finde icih die verdammt einfache installation und die tolle ordnung, wurde glaub ich schon angesprochen. da kommt einfach jeden monat nen neuer, der dann 0.1 weiter ist, bei nvidia steig ich da nie durch mit den komischen "kommatstellen" usw. außerdem mag ich das amd-menu sehr gerne, alles schön kompakt, bei dem nv-menu auf dem pc meiner schwester...komm ich garnicht klar


----------



## sebastian003 (7. August 2008)

Ich habe für AMD gestimmt, da ich mit meiner x850xt (AGP, 8.1 o. 8.2 ohne Hotfix) überhaupt keine Probleme habe, unter XP als auch unter Vista. Ich hatte aber mit dem nForce 250 und der GeForce FX5200 letztens extreme Probleme gehabt XP zu installieren.


----------



## phaYne (8. August 2008)

Hab mal für beide gestimmt da ich bis jetzt nicht viel probieren konnte.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. August 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> So, um die Community mal zu spalten...



Nein, bitte nicht 

Topic:

[x] Beide

Schlecht an Nvidia-Treiber find ich Stabilität (hatte schon öfters Probleme) und, dass "alte" Karten (wie meine 8800GTS 640) von manchen Treibern nicht unterstützt werden, obwohl das problemlos möglich wäre.
Gut ist die Aktualität und Übersicht.

Schelcht an AMD-Treibern find ich, dass die Karten so launisch auf manche Spiele reagieren (Ich vermute mal, das liegt an den Treibern) und die teils nicht so tolle Aktualität, genauso wie die "schlechtere" Bildqualität in Gegensatz zu Nvidia.
Gut ist dafür die Stabilität (noch nie Probleme).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2008)

[X] _Haben beide etwas für sich

Ich habe die ganze Zeit nur nvidia-grakas gehabt (außer damals mal ne 9600Pro, aber da hatte ich keine Probleme) und deswegen kann ich das nicht so beurteilen. Hab zuwenig Erfahrung mit Ati-treibern. 

_


----------



## SandR+ (11. August 2008)

Dort fehlt eindeutig noch eine Option; Treiber Ja ccc/Nv-Systemsteuerung NEIN !

Treiber ist ja notwendig doch die ControllProgrammen von beiden Herstellern sind der Letzte Rest; Bitte da gibt es bessere Tools die kleiner & schneller sind & auch nioch mehr Funktionen bieten!


----------



## UpZero (12. August 2008)

Hatte nur ATi Karten 
und nie probleme mit ccc oder das ich ein Hotfix
benötigen musste.

mfg


----------



## heartcell (12. August 2008)

ich hatte großartig noch keine probleme mit Nvidia-Treibern.
wenn mal was nicht funkst hat, dann einfach neu aufspielen, und dann gehts wieder^^


----------



## Bennz (12. August 2008)

Creative hatt die besten


----------



## LordRevan (15. August 2008)

Nvidia hat in den letzten Jahren schwer nachgelassen und AMD/ATI hat das CCC stark verbessert - so sehe ich das zumindest. Die Nvidia-Treiberoberfläche ist viel zu unübersichtlich für meinen Geschmack. Das alte Control Panel war natürlich spitze.


----------



## james07 (16. August 2008)

Rum wie num nehmen sich beide nix, optimieren immer wieder für irgend welche Benchmarks um die meisten Punkte zu haben bei ihren neuen Karten, ansonsten haben immer beide irgend welche Bug´s drin die sie ausbügeln müssen. Unterm strich beide gleich gut bzw schlecht


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

ist mir egal Treiber sind notwendig, der Rest wird mit Rivertuner erledigt


----------

